
Starting a company with a 20 year old “Kid” - hellwd
https://medium.com/@Raadmobrem/starting-a-company-with-a-20-year-old-kid-2e695a61f5a7#.rt46nn14k
======
coreyp_1
Nice advert for WeDo.

~~~
hellwd
It's not advert, it's nice and interesting story. Also it's interesting that
all is about TODO app :)

